# Conficker entfernen



## EGJSoldier (21. Dezember 2009)

Hallo liebe Community,
ich habe mal ne Frage, und zwar haben wir ein Problem mit dem Conficker. Wir haben hier ein Netzwerk und bekommen ihn nicht gelöscht. 
Nun meine Frage:
1. Wie bekommen wir ihn von den ganzen PC´s runter, ohne irgendwelche Programme zu installieren
und
2. Wie kann man die PC´s davor schützen, also das er nicht wieder kommt.

MfG
EGJSoldier


----------



## keyboard-freak (24. Januar 2010)

Einfach jeden PC vom Netzwerk trennen und jeweils das Such-Programm laufen lassen.

Danach per CD Updates (alle Updates von jedem Programm) drauf hauen und wieder Netzwerk herstellen. Dann hast du es!


----------



## keyboard-freak (24. Januar 2010)

PS: Von Anti-viren Herstellern gibt es Portabel Tools ;-)


----------

